# Need to switch food ASAP



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello, so the food I'm currently feeding is absolutely garbage and bad for hogs I will admit I have been a bad owner when it comes to food I never really checked ingredients just fat and protein now looking at it it's a terrible food to feed hedgies! So now I'm switching foods. I have been looking at "Goodlife indoor chicken cat food" (found on Valcano view hedgehogs list of food) has anyone used this before??? I looked at ingredients and am wanting to switch my baby's to this but wanted a second opinion from someone who has actually used it. Thanks in advance! I'm also open to other food suggestions


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I've had it in my mix before. Sourcing it was an issue for me.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Sourcing? Is it an OK food to feed straight or should I be mixing it?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The local store that was carrying it quit for a while or wasn't getting it in. 
Any food is better in a mix. They are picky if it's unavailable due to recall or they change the formula and your hedgehog notices, they often do, a mix of food will ensure your hedgehog still recognizes something in the food dish.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK well I already bought a small bag and gave a little to them they seem to like it and I'm going to start switching them to the new food. What should I mix it with? I was more hoping that I could only feed one food as none have ever been on a mix before


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If you feed one single food, you do it at a great risk.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

There are a couple great sources on understanding nutrition.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Well I know about using a mix and having different foods to cover anything another food doesn't have. I have feed a single food for 2 years and nothing has gone wrong. Is this new food something I.need to mix or can I feed it straight?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

As I stated before, a mix is better. 
Reason being, if the food is recalled and unavailable you would have to switch your diet "cold turkey". 
If the manufacturer changes the diet, your hedgehog will likely notice. 
If the food for some other reason is unavailable.

As you know, hedgehogs are known picky eaters. If the diet changes on them, they could go on a hunger strike. If you are only feeding one food and this happens you could quickly be in an emergency situation. 
If you have a mix of food A and B, food A gets recalled and is no longer available you can feed food B.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK. So what food should I use for food B? When switching them (since I'd be using a mix) should Fix the two foods and slowly introduce it or only introduce one of the two at a time?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Again the recommended food list has a list of foods that are recommended or you could browse volcano views list and crunch some numbers.

You would want to introduce one food at a time to make sure there are no reactions.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK thank you, sorry if it sounds like I'm not listening or something I just wanted to know your personal mix, and my mind is a little jumbled at the moment. What should I be looking for? When watching for a reaction?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Switch to one food completely first, then introduce the second one, IMO. Some people do it a bit faster by starting the first food for a week or two, then starting the second food. Just watch your hedgie's poop for any signs of green that show they're having trouble with the change & need to go slower.

The second food is up to you, really.  Something that you have available & easy to get and that will work for your hedgies in terms of fat content. A lot of people try to get different protein sources for different foods in their mix, just to get different flavors & such in there. I would go with one a bit better quality than this one, though. IMO it's kind of a medium quality food, not high.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK the Goodlife is off of volcano view hedgehogs and and I already have a small bag of it...would getting a high quality food to mix with it be OK?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, that'd be fine.  It's not actively bad or anything, just not a food I'd consider high quality. I disagree with the placement of a few foods on the list, but I don't know how they ranked the foods, I guess.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

twobytwopets said:


> Mine get a mix. Right now they are getting chicken noodle soup, old fat cat version (their name isn't coming to my head right now) 4health and taste of the wild.
> 
> I'm also doing some diet tweaking currently. 3 in a mix is scary for me. Trying to find another one or two to add that is both easily found and eaten.


Sorry didn't feel like typing it again. 
When I used goodlife in my mix, I never considered it a high quality food. To me it was mid-grade.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK well a food I was looking at is halo spots stew is that a good quality to mix with the good life? My other concern is would I be able to switch the female I got that is pregnant? I actually think she might be in labor. Would I be able to switch her when I switch my other hogs?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

According to halos website, there are 8 foods labeled as spots stew. 

As far as your pregnant hedgie, unless what you are feeding her is really bad, like dangerous, I would hold off on switching her over. She doesn't need the added stress of a diet change.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

The one I'm taking about is Halo spots stew wholesome turkey grain free formula they also recommend Halo grain free game bird melody. The food now is bad green poop bad I thought it was stress but after actually reading th.ingredients on the food I realized it's probably from the food I would switch her slowly. I'm only going to use two foods in my mix is that good or is more needed?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Personally I like more than 2. Look at the manufactures website. Crunch some numbers and hopefully you will find one you agree with.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK thank you for the help so far I'm going to mix Halo spots stew wholesome turkey grain free formula Goodlife indoor chicken cat food and possibly if I can get it 4health and Chiken soup for the cat lovers soul


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

http://shop.halopets.com/Products/Cat-Dry-Sensitive-Turkey-3lb

This one?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I believe so my breeder just gave me the name of th food that's what they feed their hedgehogs


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That is the only one that specific turkey, not a blend of meats. But it is not grain free.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK so should I cancel it out and find a different one? Like the one suggested on VVH? Or is Goodlife chicken soup for the cat livers soul and (maybe) 4health enough?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not saying one way or the other. However if grain free is your goal with this aspect of the mix, you should know this one food isn't grain free.
The main purpose in grain free pet foods is some animals have an issue digesting grains. If that were your situation you wouldn't have grains in your mix at all. Also a person with severe grain intolerance would prefer these foods as they could have a reaction. Third and most used would be a marketing ploy. People buy it because they feel better feeding it.

***The reason I have more than 2 foods in my mix is I have concerns on more than one food in my mix being recalled at once. This is another reason I try and avoid using more than one food being made by the same parent company.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

No grain free is not my goal it's just the food I was told about.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

lilly_Nash said:


> The food now is bad green poop bad I thought it was stress but after actually reading th.ingredients on the food I realized it's probably from the food I would switch her slowly.


What food are they on currently? If they were on it without mucousy, green poop before, it's not likely the food is causing the fecal issues even if it is terrible food. I lean toward keeping your pregnant hog on her existing food -- particularly since I remember seeing that you are completely freaked out about the idea of something going wrong. That being said, I can offer a definite opinion if I know which food it is.

As for whether or not more than 2 foods are needed...well, no. But like twobytwo, I feel safer that way. Since I also have a cat and can go through food relatively quickly, I've been working up to a mix of 4.

Fitzgerald started on Purina One Smartblends Chicken & Turkey. Volcano View considers it a solid second-tier option for a mix, but it's not a top choice for me, personally because I don't like the amount of corn it has in it.

So, I'm working toward a blend of Solid Gold Winged Tiger (Quail & Pumpkin), Blue Buffalo Freedom Weight Control Grain Free Chicken, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, and Wellness TruFood Salmon, Lentils, & Turkey Liver.

Here is _my_ schedule for the switch.

Week 1: 75% Purina One, 25% Solid Gold
Week 2: 50% Purina One, 50% Solid Gold (we were still waiting on the delivery of other foods)
Week 3 (this week): 50% Purina One, 25% Solid Gold, 25% Natural Balance
Week 4: 25% Purina One, 25% Solid Gold, 25% Natural Balance, 25% Wellness
Week 5: 25% Solid Gold, 25% Natural Balance, 25% Wellness, 25% Blue Buffalo

Notice that I don't repeat brands. Why? Because if I do and that brand has a massive recall, I lose more than one food in my mix.

I also don't repeat protein sources. Why? Because I like the variety.

And in addition to what I'm working toward, I have a few other foods on my back-up list, and I'm okay keeping the Purina One in there for awhile because I know Fitzgerald could reject one of the foods or not tolerate it well. (I was particularly concerned about the Natural Balance and the Wellness. It seems like a lot of hedgies have been turning up their noses at the Natural Balance lately, and Wellness is often too rich.)

All that being said, I didn't come up with that mix or plan by scanning one list and then feeding whatever someone else told me to feed. I read the threads already linked in this thread, checked out what was available in the stores close to me and online, decided what my goals were for Fitzgerald's diet (to cover nutritional bases, protect against food strikes, and provide variety), and then spent two days crunching the numbers to narrow down my list and make my final choices.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Melanie, I love your mix. My petco just got a whole bunch of Solid Gold in, I used to only be able to use Katz and Flocken. I just saw the Tiger one but I use the gamebird medley from Halo. But they have a whole bunch of them out so I'm going to look for more. I need a new mix because my retailers have basically stopped selling anything I used. I can still get the gamebird so that helps. Natural Balance is in my mix too and I can still get that but not the kind that I was using before, Turkey, Venison something or other. 

OP, the brands I really like are Wellness, Halo, Solid Gold, Natural Balance, Canidae (as long as it's the grain free variety) and Fromm. I've used all of these with great sucess. One of my females couldn't have the Natural Balance but she was the only one.


----------



## angiec (Mar 11, 2015)

I like Blue Wilderness cat food. Hubert is is overweight has mostly diet formula mixed with a bit of duck and we also use duck and chicken also chicken formula. My dog lives the daily leftovers that they don't eat. Lol.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

They had the green poop off and on from the time I started the food to now I have been looking for new food and crunching numbers for two days I have a pretty good idea what I want my mix to be but I would like a second opinion

Goodlife indoor chicken cat food (Fat 12.5 protein 31% fiber 6%)

Blue buffalo basics potatoes and duck
(Fat 12% protein 30% fiber 4%)

Wellnes healthy Weight (Fat 8% protein 30%	fiber 4%)


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you know how to convert the nutrition into a dry matter base or DMB?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope didn't know about doing that how do I do that? And do you think my mix is okay or should I add another food maybe take one out and switch it?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/113298-percent-computation.html

Now with your pregnant/possible birthing hedgehog, did she change diet when she came to you, or is she on the same diet she was with the previous owner?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

She is on what she came to me with a commercial hedgehog food. Is my blend good? You know more about good food mixs then me.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm strictly glancing at ingredients here... 

Goodlife indoor (green bag)- ingredient splicing so first listed may not be the ingredient with the highest percentage. Un-named fat, you have no idea what that could be.

Blue buffalo- ingredient splicing even within the first 2 ingredients. 

Wellness- again more ingredient splicing. Green tea extract?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

So I shouldn't feed any of those foods??


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Those are things you want to consider when making a food choice. 
As far as the green tea extract, my brain wasn't working right at the moment, I read and typed green tea extract, my mind registered tea tree oil. I apologize for that.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK. Is my mix OK to feed or should I scrap it an do something else?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

At a glance (and assuming an equal mix), your fat might be a bit low, particularly for active or young hedgehogs. Personally, I like to shoot for around 12%. Then again, some hedgehogs are fine at 10-11%, and your mix would be at 10.8% (though that's the rough number; I can't calculate the more accurate DMB without the moisture content). 

The rough number for protein is 30.3%. The DMB is usually a tad higher, so that's probably good.

The fiber is decent; we usually want that has high as we can get it.

I wonder what the protein source is for the Wellness. It's hard to remember, but I think I rejected that one because I wasn't sure. And I'd also advise having a back-up choice in case the Wellness is too rich -- as that's a fairly common issue with that brand and hedgehogs.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok thank you I already have the food but I did not pick up wellness yet. Is my mix still good minus the wellness?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You need to figure a number you are comfortable with as far as foods in a mix. For me 2 isn't good enough. Like I said, I worry about both foods being unavailable for one reason or another. That is step one. 

Then step two is picking foods that when you calculate the DMB of fat, protein and fiber are within the acceptable range. 

Step 3 is look through the ingredients. In the beginners guide to nutrition it lists things to avoid. Also I mentioned ingredient splicing. In a nutshell that is when you see something like chicken, chicken meal, chicken by-product meal, and chicken fat listed as ingredients. It's all chicken, some less quality than others. I don't usually worry about it when it's a named protein but you see it often with corn, soy and other grains. When the ingredients are listed they do so by amount. The first ingredient listed is the ingredient that makes up most of the food, so on and so on. When they splice ingredients that are poor quality they often do this so it doesn't have to be listed earlier in the list.

Step 4 is find however many other foods you have in your mix and do the same thing over again. 

Once you have foods you are happy with individually, figure your numbers as a mix.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

The bottom line here is that we really can't make those decisions for you. We've given you all the information to make the choices on your own: what numbers to shoot for, how to calculate it, step-by-step instructions for getting through it. There aren't any real shortcuts. Yes, you can choose foods, and we can tell you what our opinions are -- _on a specific mix of specific foods_ when we're given all the information. But your criteria may not be the same as ours, _and you have to be able to do the homework yourself and make your own choice_.

By the way, here's a great example of why you need to have a back-up plan. Last night was our first night working the Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck into the mix. I put in 4 grams. How much was left when I switched out his food for fresh? That's right; 4 grams. So, chances are, I'm going to have to switch that one out.

Your plan can be perfect, but your hedgehog might have other ideas.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK well I like the mix I came up with and it has what my hedgehogs need thank you for all the advice/help


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That is a great example of why a mix is preferred and it is strongly recommended that you gradually introduce new foods.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I will be doing it slowly my thing is I'm not 100% sure how to switch them to the mix I know one food at a time until it's just the mix and no more old food do I add another food out of th mix each week until it's all in?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

When I switched Lily's food, I switched to 100% the first new food. Then I switched to 50/50 of two new foods (still slowly). Then I added in a third & slowly decreased the other two until it was about 1/3 each food. I probably made it a little harder than it needed to be. :lol: You could switch to 100% one new food, then add in the second new one until you have it up to about 1/3, then add in the third food until they're all even.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK thank you!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> . Last night was our first night working the Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck into the mix. I put in 4 grams. How much was left when I switched out his food for fresh? That's right; 4 grams. So, chances are, I'm going to have to switch that one out.
> 
> Your plan can be perfect, but your hedgehog might have other ideas.


Somewhat off-topic, but I just got that same food for my hedgehog last week and we both love it - he loves eating it and I love that it smells like real duck and pea


----------

